# MD (formerly Aberdeen) SLOT CAR SHOW-March 24



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

14th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen) SLOT CAR SHOW – March 24

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

With a little over ONE WEEK TO GO, our 14th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen), SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET, being held Sunday, MARCH 24th, 10A-2P is already SOLD OUT in both the Main Banquet Room AND Entry Room Foyer. 
(though we could squeeze in two more tables if we had to :>)))))

This is our LARGEST SHOW EVER with a record breaking 92 TABLES of vintage & new slots being displayed! 

Our NEW LOCATION is at the HILTON GARDEN INN, BALTIMORE, MD. It’s ONLY 17 MILES SOUTH (15 minute drive) OF OUR OLD LOCATION. Conveniently located off MARYLAND INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B in WHITE MARSH MALL. 

The Hilton Garden Inn’s address is 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236 and their direct local phone # is 410-427-0600. Located in a mall, the hotel has plenty of parking and plenty of places to eat and shop as well. 

As before admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and early "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

If you want to get an idea of what our Slot Car Show is like, we had a VIDEO shot of our last (Sept 2012) Slot Car Show put up on YOUTUBE. Just click on the link below OR copy it and paste it in your Browser’s Search Box (Google, AOL, Internet Explorer, Yahoo, MSN, Bing, Firefox, etc) OR just type in: 13th Aberdeen Slot Car Show & Swap Meet - YouTube 

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!! A COLLECTOR FROM BUFFALO (Scott Zulawski) JUST PURCHASED A VERY LARGE COLLECTION OF 2,000 CARS (Vibes, T-Jets, AFX, Tyco, etc) AND WILL BE BRINGING MUCH OF IT TO THIS SHOW - IF YOU’RE A COLLECTOR YOU CAN’T AFFORD TO MISS THIS!!

There will be thousands of vintage & new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24. We'll have hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Western PA, Philly/Delaware/South Jersey, NY/NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo, Richmond, Washington DC, and Baltimore.

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr Aurora); Tom Stumpf (TomsHOCars); Rob Budano (BudsHOCars); Jeff Clemence (MotorCityToyz); Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20); Joe Corea (NJ Nostalgia Hobby); Mario Pisano (vintage); Rich Olree (T-Jets + 100’s of runner bodies); Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Doug Keys (vintage slots); Bill Houck (vintage slots); Craig Holler (1/32 & 1/24 vintage & new large scale slots); 
Rick Swavely (Resin Dude Bodies); Hiram Durant (HOtracks); Joe Davidson; Bob Royal; Steve Sanders; Joe Hopkins; Bob Lusch (Bad L Hobbies); 
Joe Saccomanno (vintage slots); Jerry Schmoyer (One Stop Slot Shop); Dave Simms (DCM Raceway); Cal Starcher (FasTrax MD -1/24 drag racing)
Norm Marciniak (HO Detroit & carded vintage T-Jets)

Plus many more (including quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well)!!!

As before, TABLES (6 footers) ARE STILL JUST $25 each and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show information, contact either me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

For anyone traveling long distances and want to stay at the Hilton Garden Inn the night before, request the DISCOUNTED SHOW ROOM RATE (show code VH) but book early as special rate is only for limited time. In addition, there are many other hotels at the White Marsh Mall location, if you prefer to try them instead. 

AND there's usually some very active "night before" room-to-room trading at the hotel that goes on that Saturday night among the vendors and others that stop by. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.

Thanks 

Elliot Dalberg
6128 Stegen Drive
Alexandria, VA 22310
(703) 960-3594
[email protected]


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I hope you all have a great show Lendell


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I have to miss the biggest slot car show ever cause work calls.

This is Elliot's 2nd show I am missing due to work. I guess I shouldn't complain but work is always getting in the way of fun!!!!!

I hope some pictures will be taken guys.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pics*

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/Md Balt Show 032413



















Elliot and Doug
link above to more pics :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Well, I have to miss the biggest slot car show ever cause work calls.
> 
> This is Elliot's 2nd show I am missing due to work. I guess I shouldn't complain but work is always getting in the way of fun!!!!!
> 
> I hope some pictures will be taken guys.


YEAH!! same here. I had to miss it too. sigh.. 

Wes


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

AL - great pics for all to see - lots of vendors, loads of hobbyists & total enjoyment.

k-mac


----------

